# STEROIDS FORUM > SARMs (Selective Androgen Receptor Modulators) Information Forum >  Sarms s4 log and results

## swolt

I should have my Lions S4 in the Mail today and will begin at 50mg daily. I will take 25mg in morning and 25mg in the afternoon. Here are my stats

31 years old
205 lbs
11 % BF

Goals are to lose some bodyfat and gain lean muscle. 

I will start at the 50mg dose and see how it works and adjust accordingly. 

Hope this stuff is good, or I just pissed some cash away....

----------


## liftsmore

Definitely keep us posted. 

I'm sure quality won't be an issue. If you look at Bass's log, he is using Lion's with great success.

----------


## elpropiotorvic

GREAT ANOTHER LIONS SARM S4 LOG...if another one comes one like u and bass with good results i might give it a shot can u post pics plz?

----------


## time 4 a *CHANGE*

so people can use s-4 alone wit no other roids??....is a pct required?

----------


## green182

Yea pix please!
And I have HEARD no pct is required with S4... Key word "HEARD"... I am not sure tho.

I will be following your progress as I might try the S4 also.. GOOD LUCK!

----------


## tballz

All the studies indicate no pct is required. There is no hpta suppression whatsoever.

----------


## bass

> I should have my Lions S4 in the Mail today and will begin at 50mg daily. I will take 25mg in morning and 25mg in the afternoon. Here are my stats
> 
> 31 years old
> 205 lbs
> 11 % BF
> 
> Goals are to lose some bodyfat and gain lean muscle. 
> 
> I will start at the 50mg dose and see how it works and adjust accordingly. 
> ...


great, i'll be following this log too. as far as i read there is no need for PCT, but a friend advised that i do it anyway, so i'll be doing clomid and nolva for about 4 weeks.

----------


## SemiEight

any updates swolt?

----------


## lifterjaydawg

yea, how about some updates. Always looking for more sarms information, even though sarms sounds very amazing in terms of results.

----------


## liftsmore

Yes, updates please...don't leave us hangin'.

----------


## bass

yes me too, i like to compare your results to mine...

----------


## neverenuff21

:AaGreen22: dont leave us hangin swolt...We wanna compare yours to ours...

----------


## neverenuff21

i kid

----------

